# Einige links in neuen fenster öffnen



## ralfus (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein problem und komme nicht weiter. habe schon gesucht aber nix gefunden.

Ich habe hier ein script-mod, wo ich 1 bis 2 links in einen neuen fenster öffnen will, aber bekomme es nicht hin. öffnen sich immer im selben fenster. Möchte aber das sich zum beispiel suchen in einem neuen fenster öffnen tut.


Danke im vorraus für eure hilfe.

Hier mal der Mod:

```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function P7_JumpMenu(selObj,restore){ var theFullString = selObj.options[selObj.selectedIndex].value;
	if (restore) selObj.selectedIndex=0;
	var theLength = theFullString.length;
	var endPos = theFullString.lastIndexOf("~");
	var theUrl, theTarget, theParent;
	if (endPos > 0) {theUrl = theFullString.substring(0,endPos);}
	else {theUrl = theFullString;}
	endPos++
	if (endPos < theLength) {theTarget = theFullString.substring(endPos,theLength)}
	else {theTarget = "window:Main";}
	if (theTarget == "window:New") {window.open(theUrl);}
	else if (theTarget == "window:Main") {eval("parent.location='"+theUrl+"'");}
	else {eval("parent.frames[\'"+theTarget+"\'].location='"+theUrl+"'");}
}
//-->
</script>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

                <form name="form1">
                  


                  <select name="AWSWMenue" onChange="P7_JumpMenu(this,1)" class="mainmenu" style="width:150px">
                  <option value="~" selected>& & Portal & Forum & &</option>

		  <option value="profile.php?mode=register~">Registrieren</option>
                  <option value="login.php~">Login</option>
                  <option value="privmsg.php?folder=inbox~">Einloggen, um private Nachrichten zu lesen</option>
                  <option value="profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=-1~">Profil</option>
                  <option value="search.php~">Suchen</option>
                  <option value="sitemap.php~">Sitemap / Seitenübersicht</option>
                  <option value="eventlist.php~">Spontane Treffen</option>
                  <option value="faq.php~">FAQ</option>
                  <option value="rules.php~">Club- und Boardregeln / Netiquette</option>
                  <option value="team.php~">Clubleitung / Teamseite</option>
                  <option value="acronyme.php~">Acronyme</option>
                  <option value="album.php~">Album</option>
                  <option value="php_slideshow.php~">Slideshow</option>
                  <option value="album_personal_index.php~">Alle persönlichen Galerien</option>
                  <option value="imageresize.php~">Bildanpassung</option>
                  <option value="map.php~">Karte</option>
                  <option value="downloads.php~">Downloads</option>
                  <option value="postbox.php~">Postfächer</option>
                  <option value="links.php~">Linksammlung</option>
                  <option value="notes.php~">Notizen</option>
                  <option value="./watched_topics.php~">Topics unter Beobachtung</option>
                  
                  <option value="memberlist.php~">Mitgliederliste</option>
                  <option value="topten.php~">Die top 10 Poster</option>
                  <option value="statistics.php~">Board-Statistik</option>
                  <option value="eventlist.php~">Spontane Treffen</option>
                  <option value="tellfriend.php~">Informiere einen Freund</option>
                  <option value="groupcp.php~">Benutzergruppen</option>
                  </select>
```


----------



## Schandro (28. Mai 2008)

Java != Javascript. Bitte immer zuerst die FAQ's lesen...


----------



## @x.l (29. Mai 2008)

Ohne deinen Code genauer durch gelesen zu haben. Du musst window.open einen weiteren Parameter mit übergeben.

window.open()


----------

